# PS DOWNGRADE announced!



## TLSS_N (Nov 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The wait is finally over! New users above 3.41 fw its time to join in on the fun. Thanks to PS Downgrade, PS Jailbreak is now available for all 44 million users.
> 
> PS Downgrade is a software add on that connects with your existing PS Jailbreak device. In 1 minute or less you can downgrade your consoles firmware to any previous firmware.
> 
> ...



source

I saw this on EurAsia, and i didn't see it here.

looks like it's the same people as PSJAILBREAK.

edit:corrected post.


----------



## The Pi (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't even have a PS3 but it's very good news.


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 12, 2010)

Yea, I am sure sony is scrambling to block this as we speak.


----------



## iFish (Nov 12, 2010)

Wasn't the original PS Jailbreak banned and never even sold?

Maybe we're thinking about somethign different. I am talking about the one that OzModChips were showing off.

The one that was susposed to cost over $100


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 12, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Wasn't the original PS Jailbreak banned and never even sold?
> 
> Maybe we're thinking about somethign different. I am talking about the one that OzModChips were showing off.
> 
> The one that was susposed to cost over $100



yea it was, but i am sure we can get a clone out sooner or later to downgrade with all the other devices.


----------



## emigre (Nov 12, 2010)

If you downgrade, doesn't it mean you're still fucked if want to play games that require FW 3.42 and above?


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 12, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> If you downgrade, doesn't it mean you're still fucked if want to play games that require FW 3.42 and above?




no, you can get around this. read here. somehow, i think i better get a ps3 real soon


----------



## Rydian (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.psdowngrade.com/faq


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q:What is the warranty?
> 
> AS downgrade is a 1 time downgrade. Please make sure you use properly. If your device is defective it will be covered under our 1 year worry free warranty.


Waitwhat.  One-time downgrade what.


----------



## sudeki300 (Nov 12, 2010)

this is so fake it is untrue, it just another empty lie by the jailbreak team. these guys will never have anything new a all 3rd party usb devices have been locked down tight after firmware 3.41, so i cannot see how they can get the usb dongle to even be seen by the ps3 in 3.50. plus the video does not even show that the ps3 is connected to the tv, or show any process of the downgrade except a quick cut of the dongle flashing the another cut of the screen showing 3.41. fake fake fake...................sudeki300


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 12, 2010)

might be a software limit that they put into the code, I am sure once the hackers get a hold of it and dump everything, they will find a way around it, as for it being fake, they have been saying for a while they have a solution in the works. so if they really did then this is it. I am just going to wait to see what happens before i buy anything xD.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 12, 2010)

Everybody in the know seems to think it's real. They are also going on about how the PS3s security seems to mainly have being a result of marketing and lack of motivation rather than good design so maybe others are working on something too.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 12, 2010)

I don't know how they claim it will work "on all future upgrades", but if they think anyone is going to pay for this, they are quite mistaken. It will without a doubt be reverse engineered within a few weeks at the most I'd say, and ported to the many open source ports and all the cheap clones too. And without the ridiculous one time use and $40 price (on top of the $100 for the original dongle. Or buy the dongle AND the downgrade for the bargain price of...$125)

Anyhow, not really the solution they promised. But I guess it is a solution. But I don't see why if they can downgrade from 3.50, they can't "jailbreak" on 3.50? If they are capable of booting into a mode where they can install a lower firmware, surely they can run unsigned code at some point in the process?


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 12, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> I don't know how they claim it will work "on all future upgrades", but if they think anyone is going to pay for this, they are quite mistaken. It will without a doubt be reverse engineered within a few weeks at the most I'd say, and ported to the many open source ports and all the cheap clones too. And without the ridiculous one time use and $40 price (on top of the $100 for the original dongle. Or buy the dongle AND the downgrade for the bargain price of...$125)
> 
> Anyhow, not really the solution they promised. But I guess it is a solution. But I don't see why if they can downgrade from 3.50, they can't "jailbreak" on 3.50? If they are capable of booting into a mode where they can install a lower firmware, surely they can run unsigned code at some point in the process?



I am sure that all will be revealed soon enough, all we can do it wait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




another reason i think that it's  a one time downgrade is because they do not want people going around and downgrading all there friends ps3's, so they basically force you to buy a new one each time.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 12, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> If they are capable of booting into a mode where they can install a lower firmware, surely they can run unsigned code at some point in the process?



They probably think they can sell the downgrade for a couple of months and then start selling a v2 jailbreak that uses the newer exploit/works on newer firmware.


----------



## MeritsAlone (Nov 12, 2010)

Im pretty sure Sony is gonna fix this as fast as they did with the jailbreak itself. Sad.
I have a PS3 but im not gonna jailbreak it, i want originals only


----------



## default2k (Nov 12, 2010)

So is the PS3 hackeable or not??


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 12, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> So is the PS3 hackeable or not??



just have some patience, I am sure that all will be answered soon enough. mathieulh will more than likely get a copy of it, and do what he did last time.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 12, 2010)

default2k said:
			
		

> So is the PS3 hackeable or not??Currently firmwares up to 3.41 can be hacked (in case you never heard the news), it's 3.42 and above that can't be, which is why this downgrade is news (if it's real).
> 
> QUOTE(SifJar @ Nov 12 2010, 01:22 PM) But I don't see why if they can downgrade from 3.50, they can't "jailbreak" on 3.50? If they are capable of booting into a mode where they can install a lower firmware, surely they can run unsigned code at some point in the process?


This might be something _outside_ of the firmware.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Nov 12, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I was thinking, some sort of bootloader exploit? But I have no idea how the PS3 boots to even work out if that sounds feasible.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 12, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If so, that could explain their confidence in the future-proofness of the downgrade. However, if this is so, hopefully someone will find a way to exploit the outside of firmware exploit (I am assuming this is again an exploit) to patch and load the firmware, so that it has the effect of jailbreaking the firmware. Perhaps even permanently


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 12, 2010)

After weeks, I thought the PS3 hacking scene was dead...
I was wrong!


----------



## KingVamp (Nov 12, 2010)

If this is real... Ha!!! to all haters 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 jk


----------



## Rydian (Nov 12, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> After weeks, I thought the PS3 hacking scene was dead...
> I was wrong!


Fuck the what.

You have some strange methods of determining if a scene is dead or not.  I mean, have you tried checking any of the PS-centric forums/sites? It's still exploding with new homebrew and such, and people just go online to work a day or so ago.

If you're not seeing any news hand-delivered to you, it doesn't mean it's not there.  Try searching for it.


----------



## SifJar (Nov 12, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> After weeks, I thought the PS3 hacking scene was dead...
> I was wrong!



New payloads and (sadly mostly illegal) homebrew is being released all the time. Just cause its not on GBATemp doesn't mean it isn't happen. Check PSX-Scene.com etc. for PS3 news.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 12, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> have you tried checking any of the PS-centric forums/sites?


Not really, Ever since Sony started crushing the fuck of the the Homebrew scene I stopped looking on forum sites about the PS3 Scene.

So don't get all angry with me.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 13, 2010)

When did they crush it?


----------



## Vidboy10 (Nov 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> When did they crush it?


http://gbatemp.net/t260321-ps3-jailbreak-s...dead-for-future
And  I never said they fully crushed the scene, I just lost interest when I read that article about the scene being totaly fucked.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 13, 2010)

People just started sending them out without any labels since they look like flash drives.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 13, 2010)

I hope it's either bullshit or something Sony can quash instantly. It's not a moral matter for me -- I have a modded Wii and use a flash card on my DS. Thing is, I want to continue to enjoy online gaming on my PS3, and I know for a plain fucking fact that will die if and when the system can be fully hacked. I fully appreciate folks wanting to play free shit on their PS3, but I'll gladly continue to pay so I can have fair play online.


----------



## Rydian (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anybody else remember the rumor that the original jailbreak team had the master keys for the PS3?  Allowing them to do all sorts of things Sony wouldn't be able to easily fix?


----------



## Terminator02 (Nov 13, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure Sony is gonna fix this as fast as they did with the jailbreak itself. Sad.
> I have a PS3 but im not gonna jailbreak it, i want originals only


this, i'm not interesting in hacking consoles unless they are fool-proof, plus i don't want to get banned from PSN


----------



## lolzed (Nov 13, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> MeritsAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/t264326-psn-online-on-j...-complied-hex-s

That's the current way to bypass that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The PS3 scene is getting smarter everyday...


----------



## VashTS (Nov 13, 2010)

this thing sounds so fake.  they are gonna steal everyone's money.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 13, 2010)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> this, i'm not interesting in hacking consoles unless they are full-proof, plus i don't want to get banned from PSN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was hardly a big impediment.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 13, 2010)

ps3 is being hacked unconventionally ie. IMO they are using extreme measures to oppose whatever is brought about by sony
downgrade is a great thing like the ipod firmware for many


----------



## SifJar (Nov 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Does anybody else remember the rumor that the original jailbreak team had the master keys for the PS3?  Allowing them to do all sorts of things Sony wouldn't be able to easily fix?



If they could, why would they not just sign their backup manager and make it check for the dongle when it starts, then sell the two together? Then it'd always work, and no-one could clone it because to do that they'd need to get the keys, which would mean they'd be at no advantage over purely Sony signed binaries, because the signed would be the same.


----------



## Costello (Nov 13, 2010)

if they are able to run some sort of downgrader tool, why is it that they arent able to run the actual jailbreaking tool directly instead?
unless this uses a completely different method...


----------



## SifJar (Nov 13, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> if they are able to run some sort of downgrader tool, why is it that they arent able to run the actual jailbreaking tool directly instead?
> unless this uses a completely different method...
> I already said this on page 1 or 2, and people theorised that perhaps this could be something outside of firmware.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't know how this could work, I don't know nearly enough about the PS3 to make a theory other than "it's something outside the firmware".



			
				VashTS said:
			
		

> this thing sounds so fake.  they are gonna steal everyone's money.


Isn't that what everybody said about this team when they released the original jailbreak device?

And yeah, we all know THAT was fake.

Wait.


----------



## indask8 (Nov 13, 2010)

The only problem I see with that team is their huge lack of organization (delay, delay, delay...).

I think this downgrade thing is legit, just wait and see (Maybe Sony will put a stop at this, their domain is .com, I think they can ask US to seize it under dmca).


----------



## Squirps (Nov 13, 2010)

Even if it IS legit, it'll probably patched in the same amount of time PSJailbreak was patched...


----------



## Rydian (Nov 13, 2010)

aguyyyy said:
			
		

> Even if it IS legit, it'll probably patched in the same amount of time PSJailbreak was patched...


Their claims of "all future firmares" makes me think it operates outside the firmware, meaning they'd need a new hardware revision to stop it.


----------



## Squirps (Nov 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> aguyyyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But the PSDowngrade is just another protected USB dongle that injects code...right? (Correct me if I'm wrong, sorry)


----------



## Rydian (Nov 13, 2010)

aguyyyy said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what we know right now it's actually just an addon for one.

What the current dongles do is modify the firmware as it's being loaded (thus the need to reset each time), so obviously they have some access before the firmware (well, GameOS to be specific) is loaded... we don't know exactly how this is going to work because we... to be honest we don't know shit about it yet.


----------



## Squirps (Nov 13, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> aguyyyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are definitely not going to be as many sales for this downgrade as the PSJailbreak either way, unless it's actually TRUE that it can downgrade the fw...people have seen how unreliable the team is, and how cheap they are...eventually, Sony will have a solution, but before that, I'm betting that people will be porting the downgrade to PSGroove!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...(hopefully)...


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 13, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> Im pretty sure Sony is gonna fix this as fast as they did with the jailbreak itself. Sad.
> I have a PS3 but im not gonna jailbreak it, i want originals only



LOL! When you unplug dongle from your ps3 and it will be original. Thats all.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 13, 2010)

RockmanForte said:
			
		

> MeritsAlone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sony log what you do when you're offline, so they know what you did if you ever decide to go online and you'd get banned. You can also be sure that the exploit used on the jailbreak to go online that was released a few days ago will be patched. They should just banned anyone who is online without the last version.


----------



## Squirps (Nov 13, 2010)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> RockmanForte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...those bloody stalkers...


----------



## SifJar (Nov 13, 2010)

aguyyyy said:
			
		

> There are definitely not going to be as many sales for this downgrade as the PSJailbreak either way, *unless it's actually TRUE that it can downgrade the fw*...people have seen how unreliable the team is, and how cheap they are...eventually, Sony will have a solution, but before that, I'm betting that people will be porting the downgrade to PSGroove!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"unless it's actually TRUE that it can downgrade the fw" - if it isn't there will be NO sales. Not just "not many", but NONE. (Well, one or two for people to confirm it doesn't work). However, I doubt that very much. I reckon this is real. But we shall see. Anyway, even if it is real, I doubt too many people will want to pay $40 on top of the $100 they must already have spent to get an actual PSJailbreak dongle and not one of its clones, for a one-time downgrade, when in all likeliness, it will be available for free with no such limit within weeks.


----------



## Squirps (Nov 13, 2010)

SifJar said:
			
		

> aguyyyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mah bad, I meant "even if it's actually TRUE..."

o3o


----------



## TLSS_N (Nov 14, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Does anybody else remember the rumor that the original jailbreak team had the master keys for the PS3?  Allowing them to do all sorts of things Sony wouldn't be able to easily fix?



now that i think about it, i do remember the rumor. 

guess it will be proven one way or the other sooner or later.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Nov 14, 2010)

Uhmm.. Are you guys absolutely sure this is from the PS3Jailbreak team? They got pwned by Sony, i've heard.


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 14, 2010)

the official jailbreak team have been "delaying" the update for their device for over 2 months now
I wouldnt believe anything they say


----------



## dilav (Nov 14, 2010)

^^ditto


----------



## worlok375 (Nov 15, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> Uhmm.. Are you guys absolutely sure this is from the PS3Jailbreak team? They got pwned by Sony, i've heard.



Source please.


----------

